# Monthly Photo Contest: May 2010 Winner



## shepherds (Dec 23, 2009)

*May 2010 Winner - "The Patriotic GSD"* 

Winning photo taken by member: hmeiss


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Veryyyy patriotic. I love it.


----------

